# French style pastry books recommendation



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, hope you guys had a good and safe christmas 

I posted similar in the cookbook review and no respond so I thought I would try it here.

I'm looking for french style pastry books that does simple french/euro type desserts like madeleine, choux, simple french cakes, financier, frangipane, gateaux de voyage/ travel cake and other items along with different flavour combination if they have it but no big deal

If it possible but not a big deal is to have less information on laminated doughs and entrement cakes with multiple layers of brownie/cake, gelee, crispy layer, mousse etc

got any book recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Qwertyuiop said:


> Hi, hope you guys had a good and safe christmas
> 
> I posted similar in the cookbook review and no respond so I thought I would try it here.
> 
> ...


I have Jacquy Pfeiffer's "The Art of French Pastry" and I would consider it a French pastry Bible.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I have that book too and it's great! Agree with chefpeon, it's a good resource.


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

just got the book... good read from the start so far

what do you think of "patisserie: mastering the fundamentals of french pastry" by felder?


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Felder is an incredible pastry chef and renown in France so I think anything by him would be good. Having photos of the process is helpful as you learn technique


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

chefpeon said:


> I have Jacquy Pfeiffer's "The Art of French Pastry" and I would consider it a French pastry Bible.
> View attachment 71379
> View attachment 71380


Although I'm not a pro, I purchased that book around six years ago and it raised my baking to a new level. An excellent book.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

chefpeon said:


> I have Jacquy Pfeiffer's "The Art of French Pastry" and I would consider it a French pastry Bible.


As a matter of fact I recommended this book in the Cookbook Review section of ChefTalk almost seven years ago or so.


----------

